# whats the difference between mass gainers and whey protein?



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Iv only been at the gym for 2 and a half months. I take whey protein pre and post work out.

But, im also quite skinny, would I be better of with a mass gainer?

Im also 21% fat, which Im trying to reduce.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

mass gainer is just a shake with protein in but also alot of extra calories to help people gain weight quicker.

many people first starting out dont realise how much food you need to eat to build muscle!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never bothered with mass gain products because you are basically paying for carbs which you can eat with fruit veg bread serials, what you realy need to gun up on, is eating complex carbs,

except for first meal and straight after your work out were you require a quicker delivary of carbs with your protein


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

protien, just keep loading it. it makes u feel full too thou.


----------

